# new calling rifle



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

well, she's done (finally). built on a savage action. lilja 9 twist #2 contour,stockade stock,rifle basics trigger.bedded action (by me). in a .17-.204. after getting tips from Xdeano and others i think i'm gonna like it. :thumb: coyotes not so much :sniper: . 
so far my plan is using 30 grain Chan Nagel bullets which are a hollow point. i started out loading using big-game powder and starting out low and worked my way up till i seen pressure signs. happens my best group was max laod that i'm gonna attempt  . varget did not work real well but big-game was well...... perty good :wink: i loaded 4 shot groups and 1 group shot .276 and max load was .246. 1 .243 bullet diamiter hole at 104 yards. i can live with that. i bought a weaver super-slam 3x15x40 to mount on it. my .02 is it's much better than my 4x12 vx2. i don't wanna burn this barrel up premature so i'm gonna stick with 28.8 grains of big-game and nagel bullets and not experiment any more. not sure of velocity, but am thinking 4100-4300. gotta whack some coyotes to see how it works in real life but i have a feeling....... this ai'nt gonna be a .17 rem with bullets of yesteryear. at least i'm hoping.

DuckP. start saving some $$. i'm hoping we have no more of this with your cannon :rollin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

That's quite the hole. I thought the .17s were supposed to be fur friendly? 
oke: :wink:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

BBJ, that was with DuckP's .220 swift improved with 50 bt's. 
thats what i'm hoping to avoid :thumb:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Lets see some coyotes with that little pea shooter now. Get out and wack a few. I'm curious how those nagal bullets do. I just hope that the construction is perfect because that little laser is moving! Don't let any twigs, grass, get in your way because i'll guarantee that you'll just powder the coyote instead. I know even with the velocity that you've got you're really going to have to watch your winds.

I wish you luck man. I'll let you guys know how my new build does when its done.

PS. Let see some pics of the new rifle bearhunter.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

HaHa. YOU wanna see pics oke: oke: . i have taken some pics but my computer is acting up and won't let me transfer them from my camera card. will try later. 
i just finished a remodeling job so i may go out west for a few days and try it out.
Dean, whats the comment on the wind??. :-?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

bearhunter,

Good luck with the new rig. I am working up loads for my .17 Tac now, and will be shooting the 30 gr Golds. I will let you know the results. Planning a road trip in December (calling coyotes), and should have some info. then as to how the bullet performs.

FYI, IMHO 4000 fps is plenty fast. I would advise saying closer to 4000 than to 4300 for a longer barrel life.

I am curious as to what you find with the Nagel bullets - both on targets and on coyotes. I have the Nagels as well, but am starting with the Golds.

Thank you in advance for any info. you may provide, and best of luck to you out West.
KD


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Kdog. i built a hot rod and i'm gonna push her fast  . i hear ya on the barrel life though. however, this is goona be just a calling rifle so i don't plan on shooting more than 10-20 rounds a year :wink: 
i shot the nagels yeasterday and had a .246 group at 104 yards so accuracy won't be an issue. i have not tried them at 2-300 yet. no fur yet so can't say how they perform (yet). hopfully tommaro i'll get to check it out. if things done go well i will back it off and try again.
good luck on the tac.

for those interested, here's a write up from Dave Affleck. check out the field report video clip :sniper: :thumb: 
http://www.rmvh.com/17%20Predator%20-%2 ... 0Field.htm


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah I want pics. I don't care about pics of coyotes a person kills because it doesn't mean much to me. But a rifle is a different story. I get excited with rifles. :beer:

The only reason I mention wind is with any bullet the wind will be your limiting factor with such a small bullet, drift. Getting it there is definitely not the problem.  4K+ :thumb:

Bullet construction is much different then it use to be where splashes were common, so hopefully you'll reduce splashes and not just pencil through, like a fmj. Only way to see is the fur test.

Update us...

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bearhunter just called me.The new gun is no longer a virgin.He's on a 2 day trip to western NoDak and scored right away.Called it to 100 yds head on.He was excited cause he got to 'see' the hit through his scope.Hit it at the base of the neck and 'paralyzed' it I guess.He was a happy dude.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Great video Bear hunter

But I i cant shoot that straight. Thoose were all gear box shots. A good caliber is one that make less then perfect shot clean kills. I would love to hear more about the 17 round though. I do my best to put them in the cooker but as you all know 3 inches can be the differnce between a spin and run and a bang flop.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bearhunter called me while I was on deer stand this morning.He's got a handful now and still happy.All OSOKs so far.Had a couple that he couldn't find where he hit them.That sounded good furwise.Also had a loonnngggg running shot that worked out but he can chat about that if he wishes.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

. :wink: 
:thumb: 
more to come :sniper:


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

These guys are unreal!!! :sniper:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, Bearhunter: I'm envious of you getting out in yote country (stuck at work for at least another week). Reading about the .17-.204, don't know which of my two -- .17 Rem. or .204 Ruger -- I'll take out but I'll bet they don't quite match up to your rig. Looking forward to some good pictures and stories of your hunts. Good luck. :beer: Saskcoyote


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

not a great trip #'s wise but it was freeking 60+ degree's out 
i ended up shooting 5 with 5 shots. i told ya i did'nt wanna burn out the barrel (lol).
1st was a 92 yards facing me shot. bullet hit high chest and hit the shoulder. not sure if the bullet exited of it was bone but there was a 50 cent sized exit hole.. 
2nd was about 175-200 broadside. i could not retrieve this one because he died on thin ice however i could get to about 15 feet from him and seen no blood on the ice.there was a 1/4 inch of water on the ice so i would have seen blood if the bullet would have created any damage.
3rd one busted me and boogered out. i figgered what the heck and let fly. he dumped in a pile. 397 lazered yards on the full run mostly straight away but slight quarter.. could not find where the bullet impacted till i skinned him. hit at last rib and went forward. zero fur damage.
4th was standing b/s at 230. perfect lung/heart shot. could not see where bullet hit till carrying him back the mile to the truck. he started leaking a bit. no exit,zero pelt damage.
5th was well???? seen this one coming from 1/2 mile. he got to about 500 and hung up in a saddle between 2 ridges. would not budge. did not have my range finder with but figgered he was 450-500. wind was calm and i was on the bipod so once again i figgered what the heck. held a foot high and let one rip. he dumped in his tracks . hit mid stomach and went into rear quarter. he was stll alive (barely) when i got to him. he was a big old male and i was at least a mile back in and was already overheated so i skinned him on the spot. zero fur damage. not a big sampeling but so far i could not be more impressed. all shots were seen through the scope which was super awesome. all were dumed without twitching other than some tail movement. was a pleasure to skin them without big holes. so in a nut shell, yeah.. me likes it


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

bearhunter,

Congrats! :beer: Gotta love it when a rifle performs like that. Sounds like you did your part as well.:thumb: Please somehow chrono your load - I would really like to know your MV. I might load mine to 4000 fps, but that is about max in my rifle. Can't wait to break in my .17 Tac. 

Again congrats, and thanks for posting the info.
KD


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Kdog, the few guys i've taked to over the net and phone that run these all seem to think it's about 4250 with my loads (which are stout)
also, the "meat report" is super-cool :thumb:


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

You should start a tv show???? You and duck of course.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

The world doesn't need more yahoos on TV.There's already too many and unfortunately more planning to do so as we type.Ditto on DVDs/videos etc.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

our ugly muggs would NEVER be a hit  be kinda like frankenstein meets cousin IT.
changed rings today and had to resight in. had an honest 1 hole group at 104 (3 shots). wanted to see how it bucked wind and it was about 30+. its 1.25" high at 100, 2" high a 200 and dead on at 300. wind drift was 3.75 at 200 and about 9 at 300.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

finally got my computer working.. couple of pics.


----------

